# Mounting Bosch Jigsaw to Router Baseplate - finished



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Somehow I got the idea that for my small, almost-no-tools shop, it would be useful to mount my Bosch 1591EVSK jigsaw to the underside of a router baseplate that would fit my CMT router table. 

I have yet to determine if this was a good idea that is actually useful, but the jigsaw has been installed.

I purchased from Sam's Club a polyethelene cutting board, nominally sized at 15" x 20" x 1/2" for $10.

Used the Bosch jigsaw to whack the 20" dimension down to 11 1/8", taped the cutting board to the factory-supplied CMT router mounting plate that is 11" x 15" and reduced the cutting board down to the mounting plate dimensions using a flush trim bit. 

Removed the baseplate cover from the baseplate of the jigsaw to use as a template for marking the mounting holes on the former cutting board; marked, drilled and countersunk the holes. Three of the four holes matched up perfectly; a personal best for me! 

Mounted the jigsaw to the new plate to see where to mark for the blade hole; I would have liked to cut a slot for the blade instead of drilling a hole, but couldn't figure out a way to cut that small a slot and figured the chances of doing it accurately wasn't that good anyway.

I'm sure this setup is extremely limited compared to using a bandsaw, but I don't have one (yet) and thought this might be helpful in the interim.

Having researched the Router Forum archives, I know the whole "install jigsaw in a router table" question has been asked only once or twice before, so clearly this is a solution in search of a problem; regardless, I submit this post and photos for future reference and current discussion.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

Great Job ,, I also have one and it comes in handy all the time,,,the band saw is nice BUT sometimes the stock is just to big to get on the band saw.

The router table will support the big ones...and it comes in handy for the small parts also,,,I just hate to rip up some wide plywood for just a small part ,just to get it on the band saw...plus with the right blade like you have installed the part will come out with a nice true sq.cut..

==========


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Very nice:sold: 

First router table I ever had 20+ years ago was a cheap metal rig that also had brackets for attaching a jig saw. In browsing I was surprised to see that Harbor Frieght still carries something similar.
Yes - it was a POS in many ways- but it fit my very limited budget and I recall it coming in very handy. 
Hadn't thought of that aspect of that table in ages.

Also noticed that Rockler carries a plate similar to the one you crafted. 

Soon as I rework my table to use a plate -- definitely going to have to craft a second one to mount my jig saw.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Excellnt job Ladd. :sold:


----------

